# ****All Nissan Bash****



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

What kind of cars are you guys bringing???? I'm bringing my new spec


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be in a Nissan.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be in a Nissan, as well


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya its hard to decide which car ill bring, might make it a nissan, and i think i'll bring the only car i have.......a sentra! sentra b14 ownz joo


----------

